# Orient Express



## Wagons Lits fan (Feb 8, 2013)

I added the Quay (Wharf) to my model.

















The prototype photo:


















































A private yacht.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice work!!


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

absolutely georgous!Are the boats scratchbuilt?Model airways makes the flying boat?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, thats bloody nice work!


----------



## Wagons Lits fan (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Wagons Lits fan (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you,
Revell 1/72 Supermarine Stranraer Flying Boat that I converted from a bomber to an Imperial Airways ( later British Air) passenger plane.
Revell 1/150 Sailing Barque "Alexander Humbolt" - kit# 5400 that I converted to an HO Scale yacht.
Sylvan Scale Models Lake Class Tramp Steamer from Walthers. I cut down the hull and scratch built the decks and cabins. I used the fittings from this kit for the Ferry and Yacht. I ordered extra life boats from Sylvan Models.
The pier is from Walters. The cranes are kitbashed. 
The water is a florescence light diffuser that I simultaneously painted with yellow and navy blue enamel spray paint on the under, flat side.
I started working on the quay in March and got to this point last week. 
The Fourgon-Truck is a kitbash from 2012.


----------



## Wagons Lits fan (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful work. :thumbsup:

Dan


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Wagons Lits fan said:


> The water is a florescence light diffuser that I simultaneously painted with yellow and navy blue enamel spray paint on the under, flat side.


Clever way to get the water "sparkle" effect. It looks pretty good!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh to have the steady hands to do that kind of craftsmanship. 

Awesome. Beautiful modelling. Is that fantastic station built
from scratch?

Don


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That is really beautiful work. The station by itself is very interesting but the quay just adds that much more to it. Excellent work on the boats and the crane is a perfect replica. Nice show there. pete


----------



## Wagons Lits fan (Feb 8, 2013)

The station is kitbashed as follows:










It is built on a hollow closet door so the stairs and freight elevators can go down


----------

